# Zombie Apocalyspe



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok to start...
Im not the greatest GM (If some-one wants to take over then PM me)

Im thinking of starting a Zombie Apocalyspe. You would be a normal person and you wake up. There has been a virus, it started as a normal flu but it soon turned into a pandemic. Its the typical Zombie story. No-one knows what happened. Is it a man made virus or natural? You will find out during your adventure.

You start off in a small town. There is a Food Store in the middle of town. Its big. There are all sorts of small shops and houses around. The house that you start in will have around 4 weeks of food. (unless your barly getting by)

To join you will need.
Name:
Age:
Career:
Bio:

You can be normal guy in a house with a steady job or some-one barly getting by. (Base it off you if you want )

Again: if you feel like you want to GM then just PM me.

My character is...
Name: Draval Scotinus
Age: 23
Career: Chef at local restaront
Bio: Draval lived a normal life. He passed universaty and was hired as a chef at the fast food resaront "A&A". He lived at home ny himself. A normal house. He was living a good life. And when this happened to him, he was shocked. He started stock piling food and water. He has raided the food store afew times. Barly getting away with his life. Ever since then he has looked for other surviviers.

Edit: As far as your characters know: There are only immune to the airborne strand. And yes the zombies are the slow lumbering kind.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Ben Stillios
Age:29
Career: Gun salesman/Ex army 2 years service
Bio: Loves guns more than most things however he will give them to others when need be, he isnt a great shot however he is practicing, while still being physically fit. Tall, strong and quiet.
He was supprised to find one day that a zombie had walked into his store (which is how he found out) before killing it with a shotgun and then thinking 'Alaska here I come'.

Hope this is better.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its your RP Android, so no one should be taking it over unless you yourself don't want to be the GM and are intending on standing down. That being said, I do hope you understand what you are choosing to get into, the work that creating and GMing an RP will require, and have/are doing enough planning for it.

Maybe consider requiring a bit more in the character template your using; like the age and appearance of characters. 



Stillios; a gun nut, crack shot, physically fit, stealthy guy..you think maybe he shouldn't also be able to fly? Have one thing a person is good at, everyday people are rarely good at everything, we have our flaws and that along with personality is what makes a character stand out.


And for everyone/anyone else looking to join, remember that if this takes place in a small town then you all, or many of you, may know each other and some may even work together. There is nothing wrong with speaking with another member and creating a pair of characters with history together.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll join,

Name:Will(iam) Popelka
Career: Job seeker 
Bio: Recently left the military due to psychological reasons, weak in upper body strength, can run 2 miles in 15 minutes, shoots better then average, loves swords and knives and maps, is 6' tall, brown hair, blue-green eyes, 175lbs. He is currently looking for a job. Age 24. 


Is this all right? Also, do we get any weapons?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

thank you darkreever...

Ill add some more character template info

As for weapons you start with nothing. Make your own, or find them. You start in a house so you can use everyday objects to use as weapons.

Ill GM this but Im just saying that if some-one feels they can do a better job Im willing to give them the RP

marxalvia: you are in
stillios: Can you tone him down abit? He seems a little to good right now.

Aslo add an age to your characters


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Android089 said:


> than you darkreever...


It feels like theres so much more you want to say with that one. If there is then by all means I'm all ears.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

what?
i missed the "k"
I fixed it...


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guys I hope it's not to late to try and join this thred. If it isn't I guess I'll go for this.

Ok so I will do something original. Someone who is not a crazy person or a gun nut or violence freak. :wink:

Name: Jhon
Age: 26
Career: Sells TV's at best buy 
Bio: Jhon grew up in town and worked at best buy with the intent of eventualy moving on to bigger and better things but that time never came. His house is now boarded up and looks dark and empty, the truth is that he is still there trying to survive and see if anyone else is still alive. Half the time when he goes looking for food he runs into a store, grabs as much shit as possible and runs. His inital reaction to the zombies was "Great now I feel like I'm in frickin Shawn of the dead."


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok snarst you in

more info on zombies: Most come out at night but there are afew that do come out during the day. It seems to be the sun they dont like, so if its raining or anything they come out of hiding.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds like the one i tryed to make, but better
ill join

Name: Jerek
Career: Unemployed
Age: 23
Bio: Best friends with Draval. Tall skinny, has a rough beard. Jerek was working at a Burger Center store when his boss went mad thinking Zombies would take over the city, Jerek quit his job three weeks before the Zombies came. He lives in a large mansion with his father who deceased shortly after the Apocalyspe. Jerek nows owns a large house he inhearitied from his father, and all the possesions inside it.

good?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Ken Angel
Age: 29
Career: Fire fighter
Bio: Ken Angel is a very fit person, as our most fire fighters. He spends 7 days at the fire station while he then get's another 7 days off. This makes him fit and able to carry large objects including other people. He also very experience at driving large trucks.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Mitchy your in
so are you necosis

im hoping for 7 people so just afew more...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Every apocalypse story needs a mysterious character with ulterior motives.

Name: Reilly Fretz
Age: 31
Career: Unknown, possibly just a drifter.
Bio: Days before the outbreak the mysterious man known as Reilly Fretz entered the small town of Dritzville. The citizens of Dritzville took an interest in this odd one-armed man who's worn out longcoat and walking boots speak of a life of travel.
Physical Attributes/Appearance: The man known as Reilly is missing his right arm above the elbow. He is an average height and has a wiry build. His face is dry and unshaven. His hair is a brown, unkempt, mess and his eyes are a strange green-yellow.
Useful Items: All that Reilly Fretz seems to own are the clothes on his back, his worn out longcoat, a pair of walking boots and a wood handled folding knife. Though who knows what he hides in his coat?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok ChaosRedCorsairLord your in

Sorry I should have posted the town name (Facepalm)
its called Dritzville (The Dritz)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: John "Ghost" Virgil
Age: 27
Career: Former Special forces member, retried after he was badly injured by a enemy sniper. He was hit in the stomach, but made a full recovery.
Bio: John is a former Special forces member that no one knows. He is known as the "silent killer" by the people in Dritzville. He is seen wearing red sunglasses, a skull patterned balaclava, a grey jacket and pants.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok your in just what injury did he get?

just fix that and stillios has to fix his character then we can go

no-body else join please I dont want this to be confusing for me


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Stillios and Doelago: Thanks for fixing your characters
the action thread will be up soon...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, cant wait for it!


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Action Thread is up


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

So how will this work? Will we go from person to person at what ever location there at?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

For the first post you will introduce your character. State where he is what weapons he has. What kind of food ect...

After that you post some actions. Go into some houses. Or find some food at the stores. Maybe you will meet another surviver?

And at last when you meet the "big" group of survivers they will try and escape the town.


----------

